# Post your pics of banded mice?



## Frizzle

Okay, so I'm pretty sure I've read all I can about banded mice out there, and I was wondering if people could pictures of banded mice that they have had/seen/have pictures off. Yes, I could photoshop a white line onto a self mouse, but I'd really like to see what people have worked/had success with in the past. Double (two white and three colored zones) are very welcome, I'd like to see where I could go with Waldo for that, or the slight variations that people get to play out in the center band.

Thanks!


----------



## Cait




----------



## Laigaie

Oooh! Awesomely clean lines! Are the white feet required by the standard? Even those demarcations are super-tidy.


----------



## Frizzle

Agreed, its very nice looking! Do you have any more pictures in any other colors? I know on your site you mentioned that you dabbled in some other colors, with black being your main focus.


----------



## Cait

I haven't had bandeds for many years now as you can probably tell from the dodgy photo! I'll see if I have any old pics hanging around. But yes, they are supposed to have white feet


----------



## Kailin

From my past 









Homozygous banded (Not from one of my own litters): 

























And present (it happened to show up in my tan line, apparently one of the new mice didnt just have a belly spot, but was a very bad banded..)


----------



## Frizzle

Very cool, thanks for sharing. I know it's not standard, but I love those speckles on that black tan!


----------



## Frizzle

With my mice getting bigger, I was fortunate to have three really decent (for me!) mice turn up in the same litter. Unfortunately Waldo is the sire (the one I am breeding for double bands), and it was mentioned elsewhere that I shouldn't swap between the lines (Crisp I am breeding for the standard markings).

The one in the middle is a female, the brother on the right probably has the best markings, but I decided to keep the brother on the left as well just in case.









This if from when the better male was littler, you can see the stops.









And this gives a better representation of the female, you can see the chunk of white. But her lower band comes up the highest, and she is otherwise the best female I have so far.


----------



## Emfa Mouse

I have a doe with a tiny little white band on her back. Does that count?


----------



## Frizzle

You're only way to really know would be to breed her, but feel free to post a pic, I love to see how the gene varies, and how look-a-like patterns show.


----------



## AyJay658

Is she banded??


----------



## Frizzle

With how jagged the line is comboed with the head spot, I'm going to assume it's a pied mouse. I had some pretty odd ones turn up this time around. If you were to get a self mouse you knew to be S/S, breeding them together would give you the final say.


----------



## Emfa Mouse

Frizzle said:


> You're only way to really know would be to breed her, but feel free to post a pic, I love to see how the gene varies, and how look-a-like patterns show.


Ok, thanks. I'll post a picture as soon as they let me pick them up


----------



## l8sson

Hello 
Hello
I have searched for banded breeders on google because I want to find breeders, but I find nothing. I am in Sweden and have just taken my first banded litter, the second litter is on the way. 
I think I have to try to get more banded mice and there are no good banded mice in Sweden. 
In the picture you can see one of my banded, from my first litter.


----------



## Sizzlea89

Silver! (I know that's not actually her colour! Lol she was a random find in a pet shop!


----------



## l8sson

two of my latest banded babies!


----------



## Sizzlea89

Aww aren't they just adorable


----------



## SiamMeece

l8sson said:


> Hello
> Hello
> I have searched for banded breeders on google because I want to find breeders, but I find nothing. I am in Sweden and have just taken my first banded litter, the second litter is on the way.
> I think I have to try to get more banded mice and there are no good banded mice in Sweden.
> In the picture you can see one of my banded, from my first litter.


That's a very nice looking banded you've got there 

If you can't find any good banded then breed yours to a good self and breed the offspring to their banded uncles and aunts (or grandparents). Breeding mice that are related to eachother (linebreeding) does a lot of good to markings.


----------



## love2read

He's currently in my care, but wasn't bred by me. I'm just holding onto him and his sister for a friend.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Beautiful mice l8sson!


----------



## Sizzlea89

Cute


----------



## l8sson

SiamMeece said:


> l8sson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> Hello
> I have searched for banded breeders on google because I want to find breeders, but I find nothing. I am in Sweden and have just taken my first banded litter, the second litter is on the way.
> I think I have to try to get more banded mice and there are no good banded mice in Sweden.
> In the picture you can see one of my banded, from my first litter.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very nice looking banded you've got there
> 
> If you can't find any good banded then breed yours to a good self and breed the offspring to their banded uncles and aunts (or grandparents). Breeding mice that are related to eachother (linebreeding) does a lot of good to markings.
Click to expand...

Thank you!
I would like to learn more about line breeding!


----------



## l8sson

Thank you! 
Thank you!
I am new in banded breeding, this is my second litter.
Two litters will be born soon, I do not have much to breed with so I'm looking for more banded.


----------



## Sizzlea89

l8sson said:


> Hello
> Hello
> I have searched for banded breeders on google because I want to find breeders, but I find nothing. I am in Sweden and have just taken my first banded litter, the second litter is on the way.
> I think I have to try to get more banded mice and there are no good banded mice in Sweden.
> In the picture you can see one of my banded, from my first litter.


If you search everywhere, pet stores, feeder bins and even put an advert up locally for banded mice you might get lucky and someone will contact you! I was in a pet store about 20 miles away from my house and found a lovely little banded mouse and she has never steered me wrong with her litters! When you breed to self you do end up with selfs being produced but there has always been a good number of banded more than selfs! It is a gamble but worth it!


----------



## l8sson

Dagny - Argente cream banded








Ney'tiri - Black banded








Sully - Blue agouti? banded


----------



## Sizzlea89

In got 2 youngsters that are the same as silly and I always wondered what colour the greyish blue was haha!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Beautiful mice and great photos.


----------



## l8sson

Sizzlea89 said:


> In got 2 youngsters that are the same as silly and I always wondered what colour the greyish blue was haha!


I do not know what kind of color, but can imagine that it is blue agouti  Maybe someone else is better at color?


----------



## Sizzlea89

It could be but you never know haha! Someone will probably come along and correct it


----------



## andypandy29us

Love the black banded mouse .... all the pics are great


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

My first banded mouse. she's also brindle.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Cute mouse. Does the band wrap around the belly? I've heard they can also be a recessive called belted, I was trying to figure out if my banded's were bt/bt or W^bd/* a while back, but to be honest, I'm still not sure.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Yeah, I'm not sure if it's banded or belted, I've heard the only way to find out is to breed them and see if the band is dominant or not. I did notice that there is a tiiiny little patch in the middle of her belly that doesn't connect all the way though


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

She is probably bt/bt or W^bd/*, I doubt she's s/s, but it's possible. I've got banded or belted bred into my blues, and now, the mice just get these TINY little white lines on their bellies, but are still genetically banded or belted. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Yeah I want to breed out the banded/belted in mine and breed in pied. Pied brindles are really pretty in my opinion. This one is kinda chubby and I'm not sure if it's brindle linked obesity or if she's pregnant. Both are likely because the other doe I got out of the same bin is pregnant, but then it's also likely that the obesity is setting in. Right now I'm afraid of putting her on a pregnancy diet because I'm sure scrambled eggs aren't good for obese mice -_- I can already tell that this is going to be somewhat of an issue if I really decide to get into brindles


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Brindles are pretty, but I'm not sure if I'd want to breed them. Reason being, I cannot stand having fat mice; they look so unhealthy, they ARE unhealthy and I outright feel bad for them.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Yeah, that's really the only thing stopping me right now. I'm using the rest of her quarantine time to decide if that's really something I want to go after or not.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

If it's something you really want to work for, you could select for non obese brindles; I know that's what some breeders are working towards. Although, with pet shop derived lines, it might be a huge project.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Yeah, and it was never part of my plan. I had no desire to work with them until I was at the store buying food and I was like " OMG Brindles!" lol


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

I would do the same thing for astrex; I want curly mice! Maybe if I found a breeder, I would actually work with them...


----------



## Frizzle

I'm loving all the bandeds! Just wish I was on more often. If ever. 

Rem, can you get a belly picture? The place where it doesn't connect, does the white come to the center, but end in different places?

Oh, and I should add this one! The white area was confined to one side of her belly, and within the band's usual length along her belly. (I ended up with the problem that my bands would "hop over" the front legs.) I never got an opportunity to breed her to test if it was some wonky banded or pied, but the white line started one half of her belly, and was fairly crisp. Also, I have had the opportunity to see some pied/banded mice, and they've shown "sketchy" white spots, as well as a "marbled" look to the white on the tail, vs. the straight cut offs.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

My camera is missing at the moment! But it looks like it would connect if it just went half a centimeter further


----------



## Sizzlea89

DaisyTailsMousery said:


> My camera is missing at the moment! But it looks like it would connect if it just went half a centimeter further


my camera isn't working either haha


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Nice mice Frizzle


----------



## l8sson




----------



## littlelovesmousery

This is one of mine that was born recently


----------



## l8sson




----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Loving the blue LLM!

As usual, all beautiful mice with pretty clean cut bands I8sson


----------



## l8sson

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Loving the blue LLM!
> 
> As usual, all beautiful mice with pretty clean cut bands I8sson


Thank you! This litter was incredibly successful!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Your welcome. I love looking at the pictures you post, so don't hesitate to post more.


----------



## l8sson

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Your welcome. I love looking at the pictures you post, so don't hesitate to post more.


How happy I was when you said that. I like to photograph!








what is this color? anyone know? 








And this is silver agouti?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Very pretty meeces. What's in there lines? What colors are there dam and sire? This should help us get a feel for what they might be genetically. The first one looks c-diluted, like beige, cream, siamese, that kind of thing; I'm still learning about a few of the c-dilutes that I'm not breeding, so I'm not going to be too helpful... Hopefully one of the genetics experts can help us out here. With the second one, there's so many things that can make a mouse look greyish like that, so again we will need information about lineage.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I thought both were the same mouse?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Looking at his/her wording under each picture, I have come to believe that there are two different mice in question.


----------



## Frizzle

Definitely two different mice. As for colors, I have no idea! Very pretty though. :3


----------



## l8sson

Mouse 1: 
http://www.svemusregistrering.se/printo ... ee/13-0364
Mouse 2: 
http://www.svemusregistrering.se/printo ... ee/13-0371


----------



## Frizzle

^^^ That hosting site will only let you view if you make an account. Maybe move some pictures to photobucket, or just upload them to the thread?


----------



## l8sson

It was their pedigrees. 
Mouse 1: 
Mother: chocolate banded 
Father: Blue

Mouse 2: 
Mother: Chokolate
Father: Silver agouti banded


----------



## Radical Mice

My first ever pet mouse was black with a white band, I'll see if I can dig up a picture of him.


----------



## visitor

l8sson said:


> what is this color? anyone know?


I don`t know what colour that is but i would like mice in that colour as it is very appealing.


----------



## l8sson

Leison's Oxen








Leison's Väduren


----------



## tsunamis

Berrok, male Agouti Banded 3 weeks old.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Beautiful mouse!  I love how the dark agouti looks with the band.


----------



## thammy24

Just a quick question. I decided to post it here because I'm referring to an earlier post on this exact same thread. 
Earlier someone said the way to know if the marking on a mouse were banded or pied, was to breed to a self. My question is, aren't banded mice technically pied as well? Just through breeding you control the pied marking to a point where the babies have almost the exact same markings and then pick out the better ones.


----------



## Laigaie

Nope. Banded has its own gene, and is dominant. If you breed a pied to a known non-carrier of pied, you will not get any pied, as all the babies will be carriers. If you breed a banded to a known non-carrier of banded (or pied), you will still get bandeds because it is dominant.

You can "make" banded out of pied, but there's not much reason to, since banded is present in both the North American and European countries. It may not be in Australia, I guess, but I wouldn't know.


----------



## Frizzle

Exactly what Laigaie said!

Here is some supplemental info if it helps you at all.
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/banded.html
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/marked.html


----------



## thammy24

Very interesting! thank you Laigaie and Frizzle


----------



## Laigaie

And since I just posted this link on a different banded thread: http://www.fancymice.info/whattolookforbanded.htm


----------



## Frizzle

So kudos to who ever had suggested it earlier, but this doe is actually genetically banded. Pardon my "reject" pictures, they're the only ones to demonstrate her markings well.

Small white spot on neck & white feet.









Small snippet on back plus half colored tail.









Her offspring were a mix of self, banded, & 4 high white (Pied X banded).









The buck used in the pairing was a self merle with the only white being the tip of his tail, who also produced a completely self litter with another doe.


----------



## Rambo-Bright

This is a chocolate banded long haired buck that recently went to another breeder. MSR White Chocolate Stripe:










ICED Double Dip, chocolate banded blazed long hair doe



ICED Pineapple


----------



## Carlie

Sadly this girl is no longer with me, and I didn't get around to breeding her. She was my one and only banded of this calibre. I've had plenty of wannabe bandeds in litters though.


----------



## Kayota

Excuse the bad picture!


----------

